# Anyone want to do some networking??



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I am starting up a new hydrographic printing business that will offer hundreds of patterns from camo to skulls. This application can be applied ("dipped") to any hard, 3 dimensional objects such as stabilizers, bow risers, limbs, sights, etc. I am putting the finishing touches on my shop now and will be taking orders in about a week. If you need some parts dipped, I would love the opportunity to earn your business. In return, I would like to advertise for your product on my website. Please check us out at www.hanoverhydrographics.com

I just recently set up this screen name but have been a member of AT for over a year now. You can check out my feedback under screen name jbuttolph.

Thanks,
Jeff Buttolph


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

nice website..will have some stuff coming your way soon..


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Breathn said:


> nice website..will have some stuff coming your way soon..


I can't wait. Thanks! 

Keep checking back on the website. It is going to have some video and actual pics of the finished product.
www.hanoverhydrographics.com


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I really like this one


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t 
to follow


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

awesome looking stuff here up top


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> I really like this one


Yeah, I like the boneyard camo myself. We should have this in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I have access to most camo patterns (except realtree and MO). If you don't see it, please ask. Chances are I can get it. Thanks.
Jeff

www.hanoverhydrographics.com


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## pabowhunter03 (Jan 11, 2009)

ttt

Really like the bone yard


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

pabowhunter03 said:


> ttt
> 
> Really like the bone yard


Just got an update from the supplier. About one more month until the boneyard is released


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------

